# FEBRUARY FUN PHOTO CHALLENGE



## clare

How about Havs hopelessly in love, adoring eyes, looking longingly at each other or into the camera,or owners looking adoringly at their furbabies? It is the month of love after all, so anything hearts and flowers.Happy Valentines!! Lots of Love Clare.


----------



## clare

We love you Mum really we do! Oh and we love each other.


----------



## CacheHavs

Oh I like this one, and I do have some lovers


----------



## whimsy

Whimsy was about 5 months old in the first picture and 3 months in the second. (Can you tell my dh and I are in love with her LOL) Good assignment for Feb.


----------



## shimpli

YOU HAVE TO LOVE HER...


----------



## Kathie

*Abby and Cicero in Love*

This was taken at Abby & Cicero's first playdate and it was love at first sight!


----------



## Kathie

This is the one I meant to download! Dale said Cicero was lovesick when we left!


----------



## Thumper

Clare, you rock! :biggrin1: I totally love this month's theme, how fabulous are these pictures so far? wowza....

Here is one of my lovey-dovey favorites of all time of my oldest son, Jake and Gucci:

Kara


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

These are great!!!!!! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## irnfit

KODI


----------



## motherslittlehelper

What wonderful photos, EVERYONE! Great idea for the February theme, Clare.

Kara, that photo of your son and Gucci IS special. I find it amazing how guys become so attached to the Havs. My youngest son (26 years old) especially likes Augie. 

And Abby and Cicero in love - one can almost see the 'hearts' floating around their heads!


----------



## irnfit

SHELBY


----------



## Kathie

Oh, they are all so sweet I just want to hug them!


----------



## pjewel

I *love* these. Off to find some of my own. Great choice Gigi.


----------



## LuvCicero

Here is Cicero's "Look of Love". He gets 'whatever' when he looks at me this way.!!

Kathie, it was so sweet the way Cicero fell in love with Abby and he really was sick when she left. You've got to bring his girlfriend back soon!!

Loving all the pictures. This is going to be a good month.


----------



## dbeech

I have to confess that Cicero is my "Hav" crush. He is just too pretty to be a boy.


----------



## desi's mom

OMG how can you resist Cicero? What eyes!! 

Need to find one of Desi now!


----------



## pjewel

The troops.


----------



## jacqui

This is cheating, I'm sure but I just couldn't pick one!

If I have to, I will!!!

I LOVE Valentine's Day.


----------



## whimsy

What adorable pictures you are all posting. A bunch a sweet pups for sure!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

I am SOOOOOO glad I don't HAV to choose, these are some of the cutest/best photos ever!! I love them all!hoto:


----------



## rokipiki

Each time Roki looks at me with the pair of most adorable eyes, I see love in them! But this special picture is taken on Bichon Picnic Day our club organizes in October. Look at Roki - all messy and dirty from running around! But two girls show interest in him - a black and tan havanese GeeGee and puppy frise Caprice. Four and half months old Caprice was the first to give a kiss!


----------



## trueblue

Lover's Quarrel:


----------



## dbeech

This is such a sweet, fun thread. Havanese really are the sweetest dogs.


----------



## pjewel

Kim, too cute!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Found one of my youngest son with Augie. He is probably Augie's favorite human. He gets sooo excited when son visits.


----------



## Kathie

Linda, that is so cute with Augie looking up at your son with such adoring eyes!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Look at Augie's face!!!!! He is adorable and I can see his coloring. Your son must be one of his favorite vistors.

Here's a picture of Yogi and Misty...Yogi is very much the Latin male in the movie tradition....He goes out at night first waits for Misty to go, if she goes too far he runs out and sit by her while she finishes, if she goes out on her own he waits and watches on the steps. They crack me up all time.


----------



## Ninja

Aww Robbie thats a cute story. Like a big brother looking out for his little sister lol.

I'm loving all of these pictures. I love all dogs eyes but especially Havanese's. When they look straight up at you its soo cutee and I think their eyes show how there heart feel  Great Feb. choice!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Sounds like Yogi is Misty's little 'champion', like back in the days of chivalry. How sweet he is!


----------



## MaggieMay

These are all so adorable!!! Gonna have to get a fresh one of my baby to add. Misty and Yogi are so cute!! I love that he's such a gentleman!!


----------



## galaxie

"Hey Mom! We love you."


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Very cute Natalie!!!!! Stella has grown.


----------



## desi's mom

Here is Desi getting a massage from her favourite person - my hubby while another little Hav I babysit (Maya) is on his chest wanting more. He had his hands full!!


----------



## clare

Oh my, I am so pleased with all these fabulous photos, and really glad everyone is enjoying the thread. Have been so busy the last couple of days, so this is the first time I have checked in since the beginning of the month, and am thrilled to see so many pairs of adoring eyes staring out at me!! Please keep them coming.


----------



## shauu

Momo loves chinese new year


----------



## LeighaMason

I wish I had some pictures to post on this thread, Sugarbaby only has 4 modes of being, no loving looks yet....Here is what you can read in her eyes.

1) I am thinking about attacking you
2) I am thinking about attacking an article of clothing you are wearing 
3) I am thinking about attacking Jace (the other dog)
4) I am sleeping

Not necessarily in that order...


----------



## waybrook

I love you mama.....


----------



## princessp

This is my daughter and her "PuppyBoy" Darin. We put this as our February picture on the calendar we made.


----------



## dodrop82

They're both precious as can be, Vicky! And I LOVE that puppyboy's name!


----------



## TilliesMom

Linda ~ I LOVE the way Augie is adoringly looking at your son! SO sweet, it is obvious he thinks your son hung the MOON! LOL


----------



## shimpli

So cute to see our havs adoring our sons... Here is Ache in love with my son.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

shimpli said:


> So cute to see our havs adoring our sons... Here is Ache in love with my son.


AND our sons adoring our Havs! 

Yes, Tammy, Augie does most definitely think Seth hung the moon!  When he leaves, Augie goes into a major funk......


----------



## Grimnel

I love my mum but i love my leaf more! Besides, what else do you think i'm going to use the clean the door frame with?


----------



## whimsy

gosh...the pictures just keep getting cuter don't they???


----------



## Suzi

GEE MOM THANKS FOR THE VALENTINE HEAD BAND IT MAKES A GREAT NECKLACE!


----------



## krandall

LuvCicero said:


> Here is Cicero's "Look of Love". He gets 'whatever' when he looks at me this way.!!
> 
> Kathie, it was so sweet the way Cicero fell in love with Abby and he really was sick when she left. You've got to bring his girlfriend back soon!!
> 
> Loving all the pictures. This is going to be a good month.
> 
> View attachment 34377


I just don't know how Cicero could be any cuter!!!!


----------



## dodrop82

Oh Uncle Dan!!! Where have you been? I've missed you so!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Stacy, This is so cute my guys always go for the face like they want a kiss too.


----------



## clare

Grimnel said:


> I love my mum but i love my leaf more! Besides, what else do you think i'm going to use the clean the door frame with?


So which little pup is this and has he/she had a puppy cut? Who ever it is has the most appealing expression.


----------



## Grimnel

Hi Clare,
The pup with the leaf is Marley he loves sitting at the door daydreaming, the boys have just had the snip on Friday the vet won't do pixie for a few more weeks until she has lost more puppy teeth. Jasper took a turn under anaesthetic fortunately towards the end of the op they think he is slightly allergic to it he has pulled round now though.
It's not a puppy cut the groomer did and I shan't be going back to that one they butchered the hair the faces I told them what I wanted and they completely ignored it fortunately they left the main coat as it was. Just waiting for it to grow back now lol


----------



## Grimnel

recent ones of Jasper and Pixie below.

Caption for pixie - Look mom - i got a new haircut!
Caption for Jasper - Dang! She's at it again with the camera.


----------



## clare

Oh poor Jasper, I'v heard that sometimes Havs don't respond well to anaesthetics.We are not getting Nellie done until she has had her first season, just because although she is house trained she still does excitement widdles, and the vet said that in some cases this stops after their first season, so it is worth waiting,and as also the jury is still out as to whether in some rare cases when they are spayed it can cause slight incontinence if they are done before the first season, but of course from the cancer point of view it is better to get them done as early as possible, it's all a balancing act to get it right! Anyway Marley looks lovely in spite of his fur cut,so far we have been lucky with our grooming sessions.Hope all goes well when Pixie is done, and would love to see some more pics of them all.


----------



## clare

OH you just posted more pics as I was posting!!


----------



## Grimnel

Pixie does excitement widdles too, i think i might wait to get her spayed then if it might help that, it's not so much of rush now the boys are done, as i'm typing this im being attacked by the boys jumping all over me on the sofa!! Haha.


----------



## whimsy

jasper and pixie are absolutely adorable in that photo!!


----------



## clare

They are all so adorable, can you tell them all apart at a glance? Pixie looks smaller, or finer boned in the pic.How old are they now I loose track with all these new pups popping up all over! Our Nellie is 9 months now so she could get a season any time, although she is such a baby and looks like one,she's rather round and chubby!


----------



## Grimnel

(blushes) thank you very much Whimsy's mom


----------



## Grimnel

Hi Clare,
Yes we can tell who's who now, pixie as she is the smallest, Marley has very straight whiter hair than Jasper, he is longer legged, thinner and he also has a pink patch on his nose. Jasper is quite chunky in build and more golden. oooh got to dance time lol - I love Adam!!!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM

I love Pixie and Jasper's haircuts!


----------



## Ninja

SOPHIES-MOM said:


> I love Pixie and Jasper's haircuts!


I agree. They are too cute!


----------



## Grimnel

Awww thanks everyone they do look better in scruff mode though haha and Marley does a great bed head impression. What's the theme for march folks? I've got to get pics ready lol I'm loving these photo posts of everyones havas I think they're all so cute


----------



## TilliesMom

typically when Tillie is in LOVE mode, so am I, so I don't think to get the camera.. although I got a quick one this morning with her favorite toy, thought it was appropriate for Valentines day!!


----------



## Grimnel

Oh so cute tillie


----------



## Jérôme




----------



## Grimnel

Oh Siamese Havs lol stuck together in symmetry, I love their deep colouring, how tall are they and how old?


----------



## Jérôme

Artus is 11 inches, he will be 6 years old in March and Cisco 10,2 he will be 4 years old in April


----------



## clare

Artus and Cisco are absolutely stunning, I particularly like the colour of Cisco.They look like best buddies.


----------



## Renee

"I luvs Mr. Blue...."


----------



## clare

Keep sending in all these loved up Havs, only a little over a week until the next challenge!


----------



## LeighaMason

Thanks for the new toy, Mom!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Renee, Your little pup is soooo cute, what a cute face!!!!


----------



## whimsy

somebody looks ready for st. paddy's day with that green bow!! Very cute..goes good with her coloring!


----------



## shimpli

ACHE in love with #1 my daughter, #2 my son and #3 my daughter in law. Everyone love this girl.


----------



## whimsy

ache is lucky to have so many people in love with her!!! Very sweet pictures!!!!


----------



## shimpli

whimsy said:


> ache is lucky to have so many people in love with her!!! Very sweet pictures!!!!


Thanks !! We are so lucky to have her.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Leigha, Your pup is a cutie!!!! I must of posted at about the same time as you. What color is she??? Very pretty.


Ache, is as always beautiful and we've been watching him grow. Handsome boy indeed.


----------



## LeighaMason

Sugarbaby is a light brown chocolate with tan points. She also has green eyes so I sometimes call her the green eyed monster, that is why I put the green bows on her. I know how silly that is but I cant help it, she is just so darn cute! I'm pretty sure she has the silvering gene too, her hair is getting long enough to part on the back and at the base of the part it is a really hard color to describe. Its like a metallic brown. My camera wont capture the color so my friend who is a photographer is taking some pictures for me soon, maybe her camera can.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

She is beautiful and her coloring looks very different. When Yogi was younger he was a kind on sable but you could not capture it now he has a lot of black hairs running through his coat put sometimes in the sun you will see some sable.


----------



## clare

Ache is a little love bug, it's great how these little dogs bring so many happy times to families. Our pups love everyone in the family,and it seems to get more so as they grow up and get older.


----------

